# Oase Canister filter which size ?



## toyopl (May 30, 2020)

I have Oase Biomaster Thermo 250 https://store.oase-usa.com/collections/ ... thermo-250 on my 30gal, 24'' long tank.
That was an easy choice as there was no smaller model.
However it has really strong on outflow, fish struggled to swim in certain spots, so I changed to spray bar, and now they hang around whole aquarium.

I'm buying another tank 52gal, 40'' long and now I'm not sure which Oase to purchase for it, will 250 be still enough, or upgrade to 350 model ?

250 https://store.oase-usa.com/collections/ ... thermo-250
350 https://store.oase-usa.com/collections/ ... thermo-350


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Great filters, the pre filter feature is brilliant. 
I have the thermo 350 on my 50 gallon and works just fine. I have removed two of the blue sponges and filled one tray with biohome ultimate and the other with matrix. I also use filter floss on top of the orange sponge which really helps with any of the smaller particles getting through, I change that top layer every 6 weeks. 
You should be able to turn the flow rate of the filter down with the piping it comes with, a black slot on one of the u shaped bits of pipe using a coin.


----------



## toyopl (May 30, 2020)

Thanks, Im running bottom tray blue sponge cut in half with orange one on top of it, next two trays Biohome Ultimate, last tray 2 bags of Purigen.

Im thinking of adding filter floss to top tray.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I tried purigen but didn't really notice a massive difference with water clarity so took it out. 
Since using floss I'm really happy. I brought a massive bag of it and just cut it to the size of my trays. 
I even use it on the box filters for my fry tanks, in my opinion the best mechanical filtration.


----------

